
Spotify Co-Founder: Notion of Overnight Success "Misleading and Harmful" - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/spotify_co-founder_notion_of_overnight_success_misleading.php
======
ABrandt
Link to original post:
[http://www.spotify.com/blog/archives/2009/10/08/overnight-
su...](http://www.spotify.com/blog/archives/2009/10/08/overnight-success-
takes-a-long-time…/)

~~~
seiji
Thanks. The original content is much preferred over a rewrite on a site
throwing 20 animated ads in my face.

